# nc600 thinclient configuration



## Er Rahul Rai (Sep 25, 2012)

HI Guys,

I urgently need your help. Recently I bought a nc600 thinclient usb. I already had a spare monitor. But I am having a hardtime in connecting both of them. I have tried everything and nothing seems to work for me. My setup is:

Server:

Harddisk 500 Gb
Core i3 processor
Ram 4gb

I have a D-link switch and MTNL modem wifi router

Terminal:

Monitor
Thinclient
Mouse/Keyboard

My problems:

Here is the link to user manual:
*docs.google.com/open?id=0B5HZkKN4xgTZaldfWnpPVWZtMjg

1. Page 6 - Terminal Service is not running. Its showing as stopped

2. Page 11 - DM9CE1 option is not present

3. And no mattered how much i tried I cudn't connect thinclient to MTNL modem or switch. I mean the LED is not blinking.

I hope someone helps me with this sooner.

Thanks in advance.


----------

